# tourist visa



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi,

@legalman- I'm a Sri Lankan passport holder. I've applied for a SA visa from.India and its been a month and I didn't receive the visa yet. I was told they need confirmation from.Sri Lankan authorities. Could u please let me know which authority is this being sent to.

Thanks


----------

